# Stromverbrauch messen

## Hollowman

Hi

Beim Laptop kann man ja den aktuellen Stromverbrauch auslesen. Geht sowas auch mit nem normalen Desktop Board (Via EPIA)? Am liebsten würde ich das in Munin integrieren.

Das man was in die Stromleitung packen kann weiß ich, dass ist keine Alternative.

Sebastian

----------

## Treborius

geht imho nicht,

der stromverbauch wird vom akku berechnet (wenn ich mit powertop keinen drin hab, wird

auch kein verbrauch angezeigt)

==> kein akku, keine anzeige

----------

## schmidicom

Aber mit einem Netzteil wo ein UPS integriert ist könnte es je nach Model eine Schnittstelle (COM, USB oder was auch immer) geben über die sich der Verbrauch auslesen lässt.

Dürfte allerdings nicht ganz billig sein falls es sowas heute überhaupt noch gibt.

----------

## Christian99

wie kann man denn den Stromberbrauch beim Laptop auslesen?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Schade, dann halt nicht.

@Christian99

Mit Powertop z.B.

Oder über die /sys /proc Files. Das geht je nach Laptop nen bisschen anders.

Sebastian

----------

